# Capillary Film Not burning Image (Yudu)



## RaynStorm (Mar 8, 2018)

I got a roll of capillary film with this new Yudu I was given. The emulsion sheets had been bent beyond repair and wouldn't adhere to the screens thus my trying the film. I got it to attach and dry with no problem in low light but it will not burn the image on the transparency.

I'm not sure why or what could be wrong. Does anyone have any ideas about how to fix this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bartok Spinelly (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you peel off the carrier sheet?


----------



## RaynStorm (Mar 8, 2018)

Bartok Spinelly said:


> Did you peel off the carrier sheet?


Yes. Followed instructions to the T. Even researched different sources to be sure it was right. Nothing.


----------

